# ID help needed



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Just got everything stocked back up (a little mishap caused some issues) and running. I found this little light blue/whitish juvenile and couldn't help but get it. Issue, I have not idea to what species it is. If anyone could help me ID it that would be fantastic. In the picture its the lower left cichlid.

Thank in advance


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Most likely a cobalt blue zebra - Metriaclima callnois. Slight chance it could be M. estherae, but they usually a little darker at that age.


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Chester B said:


> Most likely a cobalt blue zebra - Metriaclima callnois. Slight chance it could be M. estherae, but they usually a little darker at that age.


Thanks for the replay, I was getting worried that no one could figure it out. 

After all the research I have been doing I was starting to come to the same conclusion. One little egg spot showed up on the anal fin a few days after posting this, I was hoping that could help ID it.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Eggspots On The Anal Fin Is A Common Trait Amongst Mouth-Brooding African Cichlid Species (Usually More Prevalent In Males, But Females Get Them, Too). Now If It Starts To Develop Them On The posterior End Of The Dorsal Fin, That's A Little More Unique. M. Estherae Will Get Eggspots On The Dorsal, Callainos Usually Won't. Yours Looks Like Callainos To Me, Too, But It's Too Early To Guess Gender.


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay, so I got a few new photos of the little one (first time using my DSLR on the tank, so still getting use to the focus depth).


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like it's getting settled in nicely and the nipped fins are healing up well. Still looks like an M. callainos.


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay about eight months later and this guy has really really started to look good. 
Just wanted to give an update and see what you guys think.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Certainly Metriaclima callainos, looks female to me. Nice, healthy looking fish.


----------



## NavalOrange (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, once it got older the Cobalt really started to come out. As for it being a female, that makes sense since its about the same size as my Lab and that one is a female as well.


----------

